# MSI R6950 Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC



## slashragnarok (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,

I want to know where in India (preferably in Kolkata) I can get the above mentioned card. Also what would be it's tentative price.

Thanks.


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Try MD Computers. Earlier this month they were quoting 16k for the 1gb version.


----------



## slashragnarok (Oct 28, 2011)

Also how is the Sapphire 6950 Toxic Edition?


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

Arguably the best 6950 out there. Performs closer to 6970 and if you are lucky, you can unlock the additional shaders.


----------



## guru_urug (Oct 28, 2011)

@OP you may also want to go through this

The Radeon HD 6950 Sweet Spot: Five 1 GB Cards Rounded-Up : Radeon HD 6950 1 GB: But It Has Less Memory!


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2011)

But among those most probably Sapphire and TFIII might be available here and is most recommended


----------



## sygeek (Oct 29, 2011)

I maybe not be qualified enough to post in here, but the OP may want to see this:

[Build Complete]6950 successfully unlocked shaders! Shader lock on new cayman gpus not entirely absolute. : buildapc


----------



## ico (Oct 29, 2011)

^^ not possible with new batches. And generally it's only true for reference cards.


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

Currently the best bet is the Sapphire Toxic. This card is supposedly a 6970 with shaders disable through BIOS which can be unlocked through the dual BIOS switch. Plus its equipped with a 8-pin+6-pin power connector, so theoretically it can be flashed with a 6970 BIOS without any ill effects. 

Also MSI had released a BIOS earlier for TFIII to unlock additional shaders, it might still work.


----------



## slashragnarok (Oct 30, 2011)

Can't find the TF III PE/OC anywhere.


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2011)

Which model is available?


----------



## slashragnarok (Oct 30, 2011)

The Sapphire HD 6950 Toxic I mentioned is available.


----------



## rchi84 (Oct 30, 2011)

Guys there is no need to fret over unlocking the additional shaders. If you are able to, great. If not, oc the card to 900/1400 and you will get 98% of the performance of a 6970 anyways. Look for a card with good cooling. That is way more important..


----------



## Skud (Oct 30, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> The Sapphire HD 6950 Toxic I mentioned is available.




Price?



rchi84 said:


> Guys there is no need to fret over unlocking the additional shaders. If you are able to, great. If not, oc the card to 900/1400 and you will get 98% of the performance of a 6970 anyways. Look for a card with good cooling. That is way more important..




Is it possible to get that clock without changing volts? Although I haven't tried that far, I am getting a feeling on stock volts, it may not reach there. 850/1300 is easily reachable though.


----------



## slashragnarok (Oct 30, 2011)

Price of the Toxic version is 16.8k + VAT, which I feel is reasonable enough.


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ yep, the price is good enough but on newegg it's selling at $290 whiuch is only RS.14,142 - why we can't get at those prices - we always have to pay high.

BTW, you have a nice and capable rig enough to run multi gpu config - my suggestion is to get one or two Sapphire HD6950 1Gb @ 13.2k now and ( if you are buying one add one later ) - 2x HD6950s will glide through any games you throw at it


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

slashragnarok said:


> Price of the Toxic version is 16.8k + VAT, which I feel is reasonable enough.




Price is quite good. Planning to get it?


----------



## rchi84 (Oct 31, 2011)

^^ well, I can run my cards at 883/1375 on 1125 mv, for demanding games like Crysis 2, Witcher 2, Metro 2033 etc. I would say that I can push it more to reach 900/1400 on 1130 mv if I feel like it.

temps go up by around 10 degrees or so. on stock clocks and volts, my cards run at around 53 degrees on custom fan settings at full load. When I run my OC profile, it rises up to 64 degrees on full load.

as always, YMMV


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks rchi84. Will be handy in future.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 31, 2011)

rchi, how you get such low temps yaar? fan running at?


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

That Gigabyte card has a super cooler bolted on it.


----------



## rchi84 (Oct 31, 2011)

Hah i wish i had a super cooler on my card. My fan profile is matched to the temps. 50% speed at 50 degrees, 60% at 60 degrees and then 70% from then on. It makes a bit of noise but i don't notice with the headphones on tbh. I also take my card out every month and brush off the dust on the fans with an old toothbrush and blow a  hairdryer in the gap between the pcb and the vapor chamber. No big secret lol.


----------



## Skud (Oct 31, 2011)

What will you say about my cooler then?  No vapor chamber or anything. Temps remain at 80C under load despite having a similar fan profile to you. However, OCing is stable at 850/1300 and adds just a degree or two to the load temp.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2011)

Rchi these were my measurements yesterday at stock at default fan -
unigine - 60-66
fifa12 - 60

Skud try cleaning the card now.


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

Cleaning as in cleaning the thermal paste and applying afresh or dusting? If the later, then it is in good condition. 

Anyway, not loosing any sleep on this. Temps are same since its installation and in line with this model. So no need to worry, I think. 

Your 2-fan model is cooler running.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 3, 2011)

skud dusting as rchi mentioned.


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

Already done 10-11 days earlier. Will do again this weekend.


----------



## rchi84 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm sure you do it but if you haven't done it recently, clean up the vents on the cabinet. makes a huge difference to the airflow inside. temps go down by 5 degrees or more when you have cleaned out all the dust filters, vents, fans esp the CPU fans where dust balls tend to accumulate like crazy.


----------



## Skud (Nov 3, 2011)

Actually that's exactly what I have done 10-11 days ago.  Give every components as much thorough cleaning as I can.

Would love to see lower temps in my card, but I think it do have limitations regarding this.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

i set fan profile to -

*img442.imageshack.us/img442/9486/capturenc.png

and temp of 61C in metro


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Mine is almost similar. The graph, not the temps.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

~55 in fifa12.



Skud said:


> Mine is almost similar. The graph, not the temps.



weekend is coming


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi,jas in ur siggy u Discribed that u have G.Skill 2GB DDR3 ram but i remember that u have 
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 ram single stick . you post ur cabinet pic in which u mention ur whole config some time ago .


----------



## Skud (Nov 4, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ~55 in fifa12.
> 
> 
> 
> weekend is coming




And there's a meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> Hi,jas in ur siggy u Discribed that u have G.Skill 2GB DDR3 ram but i remember that u have
> G.Skill 4GB DDR3 ram single stick . you post ur cabinet pic in which u mention ur whole config some time ago .



no you are mistaken. i have a 2GB stick. 



Skud said:


> And there's a meeting tomorrow.



sunday


----------



## DARK KNIGHT (Nov 4, 2011)

OK then my mistake , take my *apologies* jas.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 4, 2011)

DARK KNIGHT said:


> OK then my mistake , take my *apologies* jas.



no problem


----------

